
Someone took the Big Idea that I was passionate about. Now what? - Prrometheus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amie_Street
======
pg
You could probably still do it. These guys aren't so far along that they're
unbeatable. Just look for a chink in their armor. What's missing or broken in
the way they're doing it?

------
SwellJoe
Amie Street isn't perfect. It's a beautiful idea, but it didn't work for me
the first couple of times I've visited (I use Linux, so I pretty much expect
websites to not work, if they do anything fancy...I just move on). This post
caused me to check it out again, and the player does work now. Hooray!

Executing better is still a possibility. Niche-focused versions would also be
a possibility. Most of the top ten on the front page suck. I've been a happy
subscriber for years with eMusic and it's focused on indie music (I guess Amie
also has a focus on indie, since no one else is taking part in this model
right now, though the number 1 song at Amie right now is atrocious "soul"
pop).

------
wschroter
That's funny - I thought this was my blog post. I covered the same question a
week ago -

<http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/18/someone-already-thought-of-my-idea-
_-now-what/10156/view.aspx>

------
webwright
Someone already thought of MP3 players before the iPod and search engines
before Google. Someone else in the market should be encouraging, not
discouraging.

If they are doing it REALLY REALLY well, you have lots of options (which are
laid out pretty well on that gobignetwork post).

------
Prrometheus
There is no good reason to distribute digital media by physical means. Record
labels are useless relics of an dying era.

------
brianmckenzie
If you built a site similar to this, only didn't use a pop-up music player, I
would probably use it.

~~~
sharpshoot
Including demand based pricing?

~~~
Prrometheus
Demand-based pricing is a totally novel (and interesting) idea that is
uniquely Amie St.

------
NickDouglas
They're still small, right? Join 'em.

------
falsestprophet
Go get them.

